# ABA/16v (ABF clone) OBDII ABA management?



## MK2_GTI (Dec 12, 2003)

So what I'm implying is it, would it be possible to run ABA OBDII management on a 16V ABA swap? Obviously things like TB flange would have to be welded onto the 16V manifold and a 16V distributor block off would have to be purchased. Or I have heard of people swapping the plug wires around to utilize the 16v distributor is that possible? does it work?

Im aware that going with SEM is going to give me optimum power gains.. Thats not what I'm looking to do I dont want to spend hundreds on tuning etc. I want the simplicity of having OEM management.

I dont see why I couldn't run it crank trigger wheel will obviously be there etc guess im just looking for some opinions, experience, etc.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

OBD1 or OBD2 is possible and you must run a modified 16V dizzy with a single window reluctor.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

MK2_GTI said:


> So what I'm implying is it, would it be possible to run ABA OBDII management on a 16V ABA swap? Obviously things like TB flange would have to be welded onto the 16V manifold and a 16V distributor block off would have to be purchased. Or I have heard of people swapping the plug wires around to utilize the 16v distributor is that possible? does it work?
> 
> Im aware that going with SEM is going to give me optimum power gains.. Thats not what I'm looking to do I dont want to spend hundreds on tuning etc. I want the simplicity of having OEM management.
> 
> I dont see why I couldn't run it crank trigger wheel will obviously be there etc guess im just looking for some opinions, experience, etc.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5143274-The-how-to-16v-my-ABA
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5174515-Head-swap-any-ideas


----------

